# Going to be pairing these two up by spring hopefully...



## GreggMadden (Dec 19, 2009)

Albino female






Het albino male with a crazy pattern


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't help admiring these guys...thanks for sharing 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## snocodile (Dec 19, 2009)

wow amazing paternson the male


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 19, 2009)

what species of hogs are they


----------



## GreggMadden (Dec 19, 2009)

They are Western Hognose snakes (Heterodon nasicus)...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the photo links have taken a dive  I can't see anything


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 19, 2009)

wow, cool looking snakes!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 19, 2009)

Dang, I was going to guess hognose! Great looking snakes Gregg.


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 19, 2009)

They really dont do it for me. Ugly looking head IMO.
Each to their own though I suppose.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well they are certaintly a different looking snake,but in a cute kind of way.What are they like to keep compared to pythons etc...MARK


----------



## GreggMadden (Dec 20, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> They really dont do it for me. Ugly looking head IMO.
> Each to their own though I suppose.


 
I never really understood comments like this... Usually if I do not like the look of a certain animal on the forums I generally do not take the time to make a negative 
comment... Why go out of your way to put down someones breeding project??? I dont get it... If you do not have anything nice to say about my animals, I would rather you not comment on my thread... Thanks...



pythons73 said:


> Well they are certaintly a different looking snake,but in a cute kind of way.What are they like to keep compared to pythons etc...MARK


 
Hey Mark, they are really easy to care for. They do not require real high temps... 90 degree f hot spot and a 78 degree f cool end. Being that they are North American coludrid, they have very fast metabolisms and eat alot... Very cool snakes...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 20, 2009)

I like them.Keep us posted as to the progress Gregg.
They will make some great looking snakes.
Cheers


----------



## GreggMadden (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you very much... I will be sure to keep you guys and girls updated...


----------



## Retic (Dec 20, 2009)

You are very lucky being able to work with these snakes, they are my wifes favourite and one of mine as well. Good luck with them.


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 20, 2009)

Because I was giving my opinion on them.
Not everyone has to like the snakes.
I happen to very much adore the rest of your collection, just not the hognoses.


----------



## GreggMadden (Dec 20, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> .
> I happen to very much adore the rest of your collection


 
Well thanks for that...

And thanks to everyone else who commented...


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 20, 2009)

They're certainly very interesting little snakes
Thanks for the piccies


----------

